# Winners of the ukaps awards 2013



## Ian Holdich (29 Dec 2013)

Firstly, I want to say thank you to everyone who voted, this has been great fun. George and I have been talking and we think next year we will expand on this and try and get some sponsors involved. 
However, George has decided to donate some prizes to the winners this year...good on George! 

So, without further adieu...

*Best aquascape done by a ukaps member - the winner is Tom, for his 'Bucket of mud'*
Tom's Bucket O' Mud - new vid page 28 | Page 31 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Tom will receive a some Vimi root tabs, kindly donated by George. 

*Best international aquascape done by a ukaps member - the winner is Ionut Godea with Peisaj*
Peisaj (landscape) | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Ionut will receive a bottle of 'Accelerator' carbon by Vimi, kindly donated by George 

*Best ukaps journal 2013 - Alistair's 'little box of chocolates'*
A 'little' box of chocolates, licorice n allsorts - baby chocco fry | Page 28 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Alistair's will receive a bottle of Vimi Micro ferts, kindly donated by George

*Best all round newcomer (ukaps member) - is Tim (noted by some top scapers to be one of the best new members on ukaps, always very helpful.)*

Tim will receive a bottle of Vimi 'All in Red' bottle of ferts, kindly donated by George

*Last but not least, Best piece of aquascaping equipment 2013 - is the Eheim skim 350*




Well done to all the winners and thank you so much for all those who voted. Hopefully we will expand on this next year. 

You will all receive a pm shortly, and George will post out the ferts after the new year.


----------



## sa80mark (29 Dec 2013)

Congratulations everyone all very well deserved winners


----------



## George Farmer (29 Dec 2013)

Congratulations to all winners and thanks to all that made the effort to vote. 

Thanks also to Ian for running with this.

Please can the winners PM me their addresses and I'll post out the prizes in the new year.

Have a great New Year everyone! 

Cheers
George


----------



## Ionut Godea (29 Dec 2013)

I am very honored. This is totally unexpected. A beautiful Christmas gift.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (30 Dec 2013)

Well done to the winners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John S (30 Dec 2013)

Well done to the winners (and the organiser and prize donator)


----------



## martinmjr62 (30 Dec 2013)

Congratulations to all of the worthy winners (note to self .must try harder with the journals etc)

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Dec 2013)

Well done guys


----------



## Daniel (30 Dec 2013)

Well done everyone!!! What a great thing and well deserved


----------



## TOO (30 Dec 2013)

This is an excellent idea, thanks for setting it up.

And congrats to all winners.

Thomas


----------



## Michael W (30 Dec 2013)

Well done guys keep up the good work! Well deserved!


----------



## Aron_Dip (30 Dec 2013)

Nice one guys.. congrats to all the winners well deserved!!


----------



## flygja (31 Dec 2013)

Completely agree with the results!


----------



## Alastair (31 Dec 2013)

Thanks everyone for voting. Feel honoured and wasnt expecting it. 

Congratulations to the other winners too Tom, tim ionut and a big thanks to UKAPS as a whole for giving me the knowledge and inspiration for my tanks.

And also to ian for getting this going and to george for kindly donating the prizes

Thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)

Hi All, Congrats To All the Winners


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2013)

I was gobsmacked  thanks to the members that voted, big congrats to the other winners  and of course ukaps rocks !!


----------



## TOO (1 Jan 2014)

For next time it might be useful with some nominations to make the process easier. I found myself wanting to vote, but to do it seriously I had to realize that I needed to do quite a bit of research. Also, it is sometimes not always clear who belong in the international category and who in the newcomer category. I am sure a lot more will be voting this way. Looking forward to the next round .

Thomas


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Jan 2014)

It was a bit of fun...however, if there is prizes next year, then you'll have to do your research ; )


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Jan 2014)

very well deserved to all the winners!! great new forum feature.  As it develops maybe a thread of images of the winners would be fitting?


----------



## martinmjr62 (2 Jan 2014)

TOO said:


> For next time it might be useful with some nominations to make the process easier. I found myself wanting to vote, but to do it seriously I had to realize that I needed to do quite a bit of research. Also, it is sometimes not always clear who belong in the international category and who in the newcomer category. I am sure a lot more will be voting this way. Looking forward to the next round .
> 
> Thomas


 
I agree with Too,it might make the voting procedure a little easier.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## BigTom (2 Jan 2014)

Hi all, 

Sorry for the slow reply, have been away from home over the festive period. Thanks very much to everyone that voted, it's a real honour. In return I promise a decent journal update when I get home!


----------



## Deano3 (3 Jan 2014)

well done everyone and like everyone said very well deserved


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Jan 2014)

I was unaware of this happening *doh*. Congrats everyone!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------

